# [JFS] Filesystem corrotto: nessun rimedio INCREDIBILE

## LAj

Dopo che il pc si e' spento all'improvviso

il boot non e' andato a buon fine presentando una serie di errori di sistema eseguendo init.

La cosa era gia' successa,

e sapevo che incombeva su di me la necessita' di forzare fsck con -f,

benche' all'avvio mount riconoscesse che il fs non era 'clean'.

Tipicamente il riavviare con il liveCD ed eseguire questa operazione aveva reso nuovamente il sistema funzionante.

Ma,

( ve lo aspettavate, no?! )

questa volta le cose sono andate cosi':

```
fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)

fsck.jfs version 1.1.8, 03-May-2005

processing started: 2/21/2007 22.57.19

The current device is:  /dev/sda5

Block size in bytes:  4096

Filesystem size in blocks:  11950344

**Phase 0 - Replay Journal Log

**Phase 1 - Check Blocks, Files/Directories, and  Directory Entries

Duplicate block references have been detected in Metadata.  CANNOT CONTINUE.
```

Gira e rigira mi e' sembrato di capire che non ne posso uscire in nessun modo!

INCREDIBILE

Mi e' capitato oramai, piu' di 2 mesi fa,

ma ancora non riesco a capire come la progettazione di questo filesystem abbia contemplato questa evenienza!!!

Shock, da cui mi devo riprendere, a parte,

perche' non si forza il fsck -f se durante il boot non e' rilevato clean,

( o forse mi sbaglio: non lo si riesce a rilevare )

Fatto sta che in questa situazione NTFS non mi ha mai portato.

Voi che dite, sono blasfemo?

----------

## Peach

beh blasfemo non direi.

voglio dire, se tu avessi usato reiserfs forse non ti sarebbe successo nulla

personalmente non ho mai usato jfs, però ti dirò: recentemente sono passato a xfs sulla root del mio portatile nel tentativo di migliorarne le prestazioni. Sta di fatto che proprio subito dopo il passaggio mi sono trovato ad avere una serie di freeze di sistema che mi hanno corrotto irremediabilmente portage, al punto tale da dover ricostruire completamente la struttura di /usr/portage. Probabilmente c'è qualcos'altro rotto in giro, ma non me ne sono ancora accorto... so che può capitare e non so sinceramente se la scelta di xfs è stata una buona idea, soprattutto considerando la possibiità di fare un po' di tuning con ext3 per renderlo scattante.

altro non so che dirti, forse che ti sono vicino in questo momento di disperazione.

----------

## Ic3M4n

senza tornare sul solito flame del filesystem... non credo che reiser abbia meno difetti di xfs, di jfs o di ext3.

Di sicuro ci sono filesystem che reggono meglio freeze ed altri che reggono meglio su un'utilizzo del disco molto stressante. c'è da dire che secondo me alcuni filesystem linux e unix in generale sono molto più sensibili ai freeze rispetto a quelli windows in quanto i secondi devono subire molti più crash dei primi. Anche questa, comunque è un'affermazione che posso solo gettare senza prove in quanto non ho conoscenze tali da supportare la mia tesi.

----------

## Sparker

E' una questione di design del file system. XFS, ad esempio, è progettato per utilizzare caching estremo per migliorare le performance e quindi in caso di

crash la probabilità di perdere dati è molto elevata.

NTFS è stato progettato esclusivamente per resistere ai crash   :Laughing:  (non è vero, ma di sicuro è un punto importante del suo design)

Personalmente non metterei mai XFS su macchine senza gruppo di continuità, e meglio se in mirroring)

E soprattutto non su sistemi con schede video ATI/nVidia...

----------

## Cazzantonio

ext3 è discretamente roccioso contro i crash...

----------

## !equilibrium

@LAy: prova a montare readonly la partizione e tentare di recuperare ciò che trovi:

```
mount -oro /mountpoint
```

almeno forse riesci a recuperare i dati e a salvarli da qualche parte.

/EDIT: incuriosito dal tuo problema, ho fatto un po di googling, e ho scoperto che l'errore generato da JFS è un freeze del filesystem (o come viene identificato in JFS, è in modalità 'dirty'), ed esattamente come in XFS, la protezione anti-corruzione, impedisce il montaggio/checking del filesystem fin tanto che non ne rimuovi la flag "dirty". Per farlo devi usare il tool "dfsee", dopodichè potrai fare il checking e se non ci sono problemi enormi, il tool di checking (chkdsk /F:2  imposta pure un livello di scanning elevato in caso) dovrebbe completare il processo e risolvere tutti i problemi.

 *peatch wrote:*   

> Sta di fatto che proprio subito dopo il passaggio mi sono trovato ad avere una serie di freeze di sistema che mi hanno corrotto irremediabilmente portage

 

quella fu la conseguenza di un mix di eventi sfortunati: bug del kernel + infelice scelta dei devel di gentoo nel NON volere inserire nel ramo stabile la versione di xfsprogs che avrebbe risolto il problema (l'hanno rilasciata nel ramo stabile un paio di mesi dopo, allegria!!).

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> E' una questione di design del file system. XFS, ad esempio, è progettato per utilizzare caching estremo per migliorare le performance e quindi in caso di
> 
> crash la probabilità di perdere dati è molto elevata.

 

firulì firulà   :Rolling Eyes: 

orami questa è più una leggenda metropolitana che una realtà.

http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/faq.html#wcache

le perdite di dati dopo uno shutdown forzato (parlo in generale) sono per la quasi totalità dei casi derivate dall'hardware piuttosto che dal FS in sè (vale per tutti i filesystem)

p.s.: un po di tempo fa girava la voce che in caso di crash, XFS si mangiasse irrimidiabilmente i file di configurazione quali fstab ed altri legati ai dispositivi di storage. *rullo di tamburi* in realtà era un noto bug di HAL, ma la gente crede ancora che la colpa sia del *tanto pericoloso XFS* quando lo stesso problema si verificava sia con ext3 che reiser.

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Personalmente non metterei mai XFS su macchine senza gruppo di continuità, e meglio se in mirroring)

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

il gruppo di continuità non è più necessario per XFS... da svariate versioni del kernel fa,

e in caso di crash forzato, la perdita di dati è minima se non rara:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-486640-highlight-xfs.html

p.s.: i freeze di XFS non vanno interpretati come corruzioni totali... ehmmm... vabbhe:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-464352-highlight-xfs.html

[MOD]se si continua la discussione sui filesystem, chiedo gentilmente che questa venga fatta con critiche costruttive ed oggettive, piuttosto che sui soliti luoghi comuni e leggende metropolitane; altrimenti si fa solo disinformazione e si continua a favorire la divulgazione delle leggende metropolitane, nonostante l'argomento sia già stato affrontato più volte in passato e in modo esaustivo. [/MOD]

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma il "povero" LAj ha un problema. noi stiamo continuando a discutere delle proprietà dei filesystem. Non potremmo riutilizzare discussioni già aperte per determinate cose?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GiRa

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma il "povero" LAj ha un problema. noi stiamo continuando a discutere delle proprietà dei filesystem. Non potremmo riutilizzare discussioni già aperte per determinate cose?  

 

Problema già spiegato da !equilibrium.

----------

## !equilibrium

[MOD]ho spostato la discussione sui filesystem in questo thread[/MOD]

----------

## LAj

grazie mod,

ho letto anche il tuo pm.

Per pigrizia non ho ancora proceduto ma soprattutto voglio riservarmi un po' di tempo per capire come non incorrere in questo problema senza dover più ricorrere al liveCD.

----------

